# Chilling in the kennel.



## Tobi

So Today we went on a nice hike again, Didn't take the camera as it was just too hot, 95 degrees with retarded amounts of humidity so no pictures from Tobi's first real water sessions!! he was starting to love it had a setback with a deep pool i was swimming in he thought he could investigate me but decided it wasn't for him.:wacko:

Anyways, about 3 hours of this swimming and hiking we came home, he got his Little treat!! 1lb game hen! he loves these things just gobbles them right up! He finished eating and then disappeared without even cleaning his face off or his usual coming begging to us for more routine. I kinda freaked out because he's very routine, to the point i can almost set my watch by it. but not this time, he's tired... so he goes to his comfy little bed in his kennel and passes out :tongue1:

He normally lays in our bed, which is in the same room as his kennel, or he lays on me on the couch but neither! And the only time he's coming out of it is when anybody gets near the kitchen or he hears the refrigerator open!! little rat!

Do yours do this?! I'm always making sure any dog that i have is very okay with their kennel, or crate so i shouldn't be surprised when it actually just likes to go into their cave like structure right?

Here is a picture... he is just completely out. poor little guy!


----------



## danecolor

oh my gosh, i LOVE those sweet little sleepy eyes! there is nothing cuter than a passed out pup :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

First off THAT PICTURE IS A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!
Secondly yes Brody does this, if the door is open and he is tired he goes right into his crate to chill! :smile: My Lhasa(r.i.p.) also ALWAYS had to have access to his crate as that was where he would take any snacks given to him that weren't in his bowl and where he would take his naps!:smile:


----------



## Tobi

Glad it's not just mine!!! :lol: 

I thought that maybe he was mad at me!! I've never had a dog that just goes there without being asked to crate up.


----------



## Mollygirl

Yes, all 3 of mine who share a very large kennel will go in there to sleep. The door is always open. At night Molly will sleep in it but the 2 puppies are in bed with me. Guess it's like their own little room. I only lock them in it when I'm going to be gone.

Your doggie looks so adorable, he was a very tired pup.


----------



## SerenityFL

First of all, what do you mean, "poor little pup"? Look at your tag line...happy bull terrier, remember?

Second, my dog I had in Seattle would always go in to her kennel to relax, get away from the cats, sleep, etc on her own. She knew it was hers, she knew no one was allowed in it, (meaning the cats), except me when I cleaned it and she liked it.

The hoodlums...the boy will go in there sometimes to pass out if I'm in the living room since he's not allowed on the furniture or he'll go in there if he knows he's in trouble, (lol), but I don't close the door on him if he does that. The girl...well, the only time she'll zoom on in there is feeding time. Then it's the greatest place on Earth. She doesn't kick up a fuss like she used to since we moved...I put them in their crates when I leave...so that's an improvement but she'd rather either sleep on her doggeh bed or on the floor mat next to the front door. Weirdo.


----------



## CavePaws

Indi self crates all the time, she knows its _her _resting spot. Tobi looks like he had a blast today. :]


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Tobi looks so comfortable!
Tank just loves to sleep in his crate.


----------



## Tobi

ya he has TONS of fun Kelly! he's getting his recall sooo well now that i've let him roam more on the very back trails where nobody really goes, (seen one person in about 2 dozen trips there) so he wears himself out pretty well! I'm definitely not complaining Serenity lol I love the peace and quiet!!:biggrin:
I was just really curious now since he's started hanging out in there if others did that as well, cuz i've never had one that really wanted to use the expensive bed and kennel I got them! it's nice it gets some use!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

He looks so cuddly and kissable in that picture!


----------



## eternalstudent

I love the tied pup sleeping pic 

Mine basically never went into her crate on her own may be 10 times in all the time the crate was up. We have slowly been giving her more and more freedom of the house as she proves she can behave. She has only recently started to use the comfy bed we got her as a pup, before that she opted for the mat on the floor!!!!


----------



## Tobi

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> He looks so cuddly and kissable in that picture!


:lol: he is... i laid my head just inside the kennel next to his face and cuddled with him before i got into bed last night...


----------



## magicre

if ever you find him missing, worry not. he will be in safe and loving hands


----------



## Tobi

lol!!! speaking of missing, I forgot the windows down and it rained and hailed about 2" in about 20 minutes just a bit ago, I ran outside barefoot flying out to the car with Tobi chasing behind me till he realized exactly how mistaken he was!! I came back in the house completely unknowing that he'd not turned back around and gone into the house, instead he was running around the house trying to find a way in and wound up on the back porch huddled against the door about 5 min later!!! I felt so bad!

One of these days you'll meet him, we'll be moving back to vanc/seattle one of the two in a year or so :biggrin:


----------



## magicre

Tobi said:


> lol!!! speaking of missing, I forgot the windows down and it rained and hailed about 2" in about 20 minutes just a bit ago, I ran outside barefoot flying out to the car with Tobi chasing behind me till he realized exactly how mistaken he was!! I came back in the house completely unknowing that he'd not turned back around and gone into the house, instead he was running around the house trying to find a way in and wound up on the back porch huddled against the door about 5 min later!!! I felt so bad!
> 
> One of these days you'll meet him, we'll be moving back to vanc/seattle one of the two in a year or so :biggrin:


that's it. dog abuse. i will be there before you know it....i won't tell you how long it takes to get to hickory, NC....where the hell is hickory, NC anyway.....and i will remove this dog from your premises. you have traumatised him dramatically....and he deserves to live with me. 

really? you're moving back? tired of living in the deep south?


----------



## chowder

Tobi said:


> lol!!! speaking of missing, I forgot the windows down and it rained and hailed about 2" in about 20 minutes just a bit ago, I ran outside barefoot flying out to the car with Tobi chasing behind me till he realized exactly how mistaken he was!! I came back in the house completely unknowing that he'd not turned back around and gone into the house, instead he was running around the house trying to find a way in and wound up on the back porch huddled against the door about 5 min later!!! I felt so bad!
> 
> One of these days you'll meet him, we'll be moving back to vanc/seattle one of the two in a year or so :biggrin:


It'll be a race to see who gets there first!! We're planning on moving to Spokane (or somewhere out there) as soon as I finish school!! You think the whole state of NC is packing up and leaving? 

Tobi is adorable in the pictures! And Rocky also goes in his crate whenever he gets tired. He takes naps in there, and sleeps in there at night. We have never closed the door on him. His is a wire crate so it's see-through and not as cave-like but apparently it still feels like a cave to him.


----------



## lucky

he is a beautiful dog, his coat is amazing, such an illuminous white 

lucky sometimes goes into her crate without being asked, I think she sees it as her own liitle space


----------



## magicre

chowder said:


> It'll be a race to see who gets there first!! We're planning on moving to Spokane (or somewhere out there) as soon as I finish school!! You think the whole state of NC is packing up and leaving?
> 
> Tobi is adorable in the pictures! And Rocky also goes in his crate whenever he gets tired. He takes naps in there, and sleeps in there at night. We have never closed the door on him. His is a wire crate so it's see-through and not as cave-like but apparently it still feels like a cave to him.


and can you blame them? LOL


----------



## Tobi

magicre said:


> that's it. dog abuse. i will be there before you know it....i won't tell you how long it takes to get to hickory, NC....where the hell is hickory, NC anyway.....and i will remove this dog from your premises. you have traumatised him dramatically....and he deserves to live with me.
> 
> really? you're moving back? tired of living in the deep south?


:lol: I know, and he always abuses himself, like diving into deep water after me!! we worked with him for like an hour wading through shallow water then he sets himself back, then we work with him during electrical storms and then he bolts out there in the pouring rain and hail and now he is jittery when he hears thunder :lol:

Ya... I've lived in washington up until about 5 years ago, lived in Quebec for about 2 years, and spent 2 years here, another year traveling, and i have found that i really really just love the west coast, and the south... ugh lol people are nice enough, but i honestly just hate the weather, 100degrees humid as hell, and then boom your out and about and electrical storms... neato. 



chowder said:


> It'll be a race to see who gets there first!! We're planning on moving to Spokane (or somewhere out there) as soon as I finish school!! You think the whole state of NC is packing up and leaving?
> 
> Tobi is adorable in the pictures! And Rocky also goes in his crate whenever he gets tired. He takes naps in there, and sleeps in there at night. We have never closed the door on him. His is a wire crate so it's see-through and not as cave-like but apparently it still feels like a cave to him.


then the race is on!! lol it does seem like that i know a lot of people that are moving from this area to northern areas, maybe they are tired of ticks, mosquitoes and snakes. :lol:
does his crate seem cavelike? i've never been a fan of the wire crates, my apbt really damaged her paws trying to get out of one, so i never went back, maybe that is why he likes it so much?


lucky said:


> he is a beautiful dog, his coat is amazing, such an illuminous white
> 
> lucky sometimes goes into her crate without being asked, I think she sees it as her own liitle space


 Thank you! lol we try to keep him as white as possible.... he doesn't care though i sometimes think he works to be dirty!

Now were off to the same place for a few hours!!! yay! I'm going to take the camera this time! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre

Tobi said:


> :lol: I know, and he always abuses himself, like diving into deep water after me!! we worked with him for like an hour wading through shallow water then he sets himself back, then we work with him during electrical storms and then he bolts out there in the pouring rain and hail and now he is jittery when he hears thunder :lol:
> 
> Ya... I've lived in washington up until about 5 years ago, lived in Quebec for about 2 years, and spent 2 years here, another year traveling, and i have found that i really really just love the west coast, and the south... ugh lol people are nice enough, but i honestly just hate the weather, 100degrees humid as hell, and then boom your out and about and electrical storms... neato.
> 
> 
> 
> then the race is on!! lol it does seem like that i know a lot of people that are moving from this area to northern areas, maybe they are tired of ticks, mosquitoes and snakes. :lol:
> does his crate seem cavelike? i've never been a fan of the wire crates, my apbt really damaged her paws trying to get out of one, so i never went back, maybe that is why he likes it so much?
> 
> Thank you! lol we try to keep him as white as possible.... he doesn't care though i sometimes think he works to be dirty!
> 
> Now were off to the same place for a few hours!!! yay! I'm going to take the camera this time! :biggrin:


we were living in georgia for a few years....and one day we were on I 75.....and i swear thor threw one of his thunderbolts. it was probably miles in front of us, but the light was so blinding, i swore it had hit the ground about fifty feet ahead of us. 

i grew up in the northeast, so we're used to electrical storms, thunder and lightening and even heat...but not the heat we had in georgia and certainly the lightening was far less treacherous looking...plus...those flying cockroaches..hell, i could have ridden them LOL

i don't prefer the left coast, as i am a city girl from the northeast.....but my volcano has a hold on me and keeps me here...


----------



## doggiedad

my dog would go to his crate often.
sometimes he would take a toy or a bone
in there and ahve fun with it. at night
he would be on our bed with us but
many times he would go down the hallway
to the livingroom to get in his crate.


----------



## Tobi

magicre said:


> we were living in georgia for a few years....and one day we were on I 75.....and i swear thor threw one of his thunderbolts. it was probably miles in front of us, but the light was so blinding, i swore it had hit the ground about fifty feet ahead of us.
> 
> i grew up in the northeast, so we're used to electrical storms, thunder and lightening and even heat...but not the heat we had in georgia and certainly the lightening was far less treacherous looking...plus...those flying cockroaches..hell, i could have ridden them LOL
> 
> i don't prefer the left coast, as i am a city girl from the northeast.....but my volcano has a hold on me and keeps me here...


I miss the mountains most!!! hell i was born on May 18th! well, 4 years after it blew but my mom growing up always said it was a bad sign!!!

I wonder with Rainier and Hood are going to pop :lol:

And edit we forgot the camera in the car, and there was no way after making it to the top i was going to bomb down those stairs after it, he had some fun, he's now completely out, he cut his feetsies up a little bit on the slippery rocks but i've started using tough love a bit more, he's not a china doll and i have to quite freaking out about every little thing :redface:

We also just started leaving him across the little river instead of carrying him he fusses ALOT crying barking, carrying on, eventually he just hops in only up to his belly he's not even swimming it's so shallow where we were crossing, it just takes him a bit to get the hang of it. 

Does anybody have any advice on how to get your dog not fearful of water? he has dove in before, and that didn't go well, Today i picked him up and just gently lowered myself into the water while holding him against me and comforting him, he relaxed a bit but as soon as i let him go first thing was going back to momma waiting on the shore mind you this water was only about 4ft deep i'm just trying to show him it's not going to hurt him... idk what else to do, short of getting another dog to swim with!!! :lol:


----------



## chowder

Have you thought about putting a life vest on him? I know they make them in all sizes for dogs and it might make him feel more secure. None of my dogs could actually swim.....Chows and Lhasa's tend to sink because of their odd shape and all the hair. Maybe it's difficult for him to swim with the way he is shaped? (I know it's not his hair weighing him down!!)


----------



## Tobi

well, i've thought about it ya... it's a great idea!! But he really doesn't TRY to swim, he gets in to his chest, sometimes just to the point that the water is over his back but he won't go any farther without pitching a fit, he's scared really... i'm just not sure how to combat this... I've always had a dog that loved water, but he's just wierd with it, he'll hang out in his pool even lay down in it.


----------



## whiteleo

He can swim trust me! Cayenne swims just fine although she is lazy and doesn't always want to use her hind end. I have used a life vest on her for her therapy classes and it helps, it would probably give Tobi more security too.


----------



## magicre

whiteleo said:


> He can swim trust me! Cayenne swims just fine although she is lazy and doesn't always want to use her hind end. I have used a life vest on her for her therapy classes and it helps, it would probably give Tobi more security too.


good suggestion...life vest for the bully dog.....

tobi, i simply cannot leave my volcano, which, by the way, is wired for sound and we'd have plenty of notice, unless the system failed, in which case, we'll just join harry truman


----------

